# First shot at smoked cheese!



## wiredig (Aug 18, 2013)

Big block of medium cheddar has been in the MES for about 30 min. Amazen loaded with pitmasters blend. Lots of Ice keeping the temp down in the mid 70's. 













image.jpg



__ wiredig
__ Aug 18, 2013


----------



## webowabo (Aug 18, 2013)

off to the right start :) I need to do some more... it never seems to be enough cheese... EVER! lol :)


----------



## wiredig (Aug 18, 2013)

image.jpg



__ wiredig
__ Aug 18, 2013





Cheese is out and resting for a bit before I vac seal it up for aging! In with the ribs now!













image.jpg



__ wiredig
__ Aug 18, 2013


----------



## dougmays (Aug 19, 2013)

what was your total time smoking it?


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 19, 2013)

Cheese looks good.

I like maple on my cheese.


----------



## wiredig (Aug 19, 2013)

Smoked for 2 hr 20 min.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 19, 2013)

I do 3 hours with maple.

I want to try pitmasters pellets on cheese


----------



## charcoal junkie (Aug 19, 2013)

Great looking cheese now for the long wait. Need to do more my self made some back in March and almost out.


----------



## driedstick (Aug 23, 2013)

Looks great my stock is getting low will be doing some right after Elk Season.


----------

